# Rem 760 Gamemaster



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

I bought one of these rifles today, because it is in .35 Remington, the bore is extra clean and the price was good. However, the guts are filthy, and need a good cleaning. I removed the trigger group, but can't figure out for sure how to remove the bolt. I thought I would ask before I ruin something. Does anyone know how to remove the bolt? Does the magazine disassemble for cleaning?


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

Try www.Remington.com they have exploded views of most of there firearms..


----------



## Ricciardelli (Mar 26, 2000)

HTTP://STEVESPAGES.COM/PAGE7A.HTM


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

DBI (I think its DBI) books has a series on take-down of the most popular models of firearms. I have the books for shotguns, auto pistols, and centerfire rifles. It does have the Remington760 in there, and has about 7-8 pages of detailed instructions and photographs. If you can't find a copy of the book, send me a PM and I will make a copy and snail mail it to you. Good luck.


----------

